# Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?



## Henning Angler (8. März 2016)

Hey,

meint ihr ich kann in Dänemark auch mit meiner Karpfenrute Brandungsangeln ?
Habe eine FOX Warrior XT. 
Wollte mir nicht extra für den Urlaub eine Brandungsrute zulegen, da ich aller höchstens 1 mal im Jahr am Meer bin !


----------



## Hardy48 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*

In der Brandung brauchst du ein WG von bis zu 200 g. Und Torpedobleie von 125-170 g sind angesagt, um mind. 100 m raus zu werfen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das eine Karpfenrute das hergibt.


----------



## hirschkaefer (8. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*

Ich weiß, dass man so was in guten Angelgeschäften auch leihen kann. Für das eine mal im Jahr würde ich mir das auch nicht extra kaufen.


----------



## jkc (8. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*

Hi, ich habe vom Brandungsangeln keine Ahnung, aber 120-220g sind für meine 3,5Lbs Harrison Chimera alltägliche Gewichte, wobei 200g keine 100m zu werfen sind. 
Ich denke aber auch beim Brandungsangeln muss man nicht immer 100m werfen, wobei es sicherlich nicht schadet es zu können.
Am ehesten hätte ich noch Sorge wegen Salz und Sand.

Grüße JK


----------



## Klaus S. (8. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*

Klar gehen die Ruten auch zum Brandungsangeln. Weit werfen ist schön wenn man es kann aber nicht immer nötig.

Viel Spaß in Dänemark :m


----------



## Klaus S. (8. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*



Hardy48 schrieb:


> In der Brandung brauchst du ein WG von bis zu 200 g. Und Torpedobleie von 125-170 g sind angesagt, um mind. 100 m raus zu werfen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das eine Karpfenrute das hergibt.



Wo steht das? |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*

Wo willst du in Dänemark hin, Nord-und Ostsee sind verschiedene Nummer?

 Ist wirklich Brandungsangeln angesagt, oder Molenangeln?
 Das erforderliche Gerät ist nicht vergleichbar.:m


----------



## Hardy48 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*

Klaus S.
das steht nirgends, ist nur meine persönliche Meinung. #t
Übrigens: Sehe gerade bei Ebay, Balzer ATLANTIC Brandungsrute 420 cm mit Knicklichtendring neu, für 27,99 € incl. Versand. Meine Meinung, für einmal im Jahr ausreichend


----------



## Ossipeter (8. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*

Das kann er mit seiner Karpfenrute auch ausprobieren. Solange nicht bekannt ist wo er fischen will ist das ein Gestochere im Nebel.


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*

ich denke auch zum ausprobieren reicht die karpfenrute, kenne einige, die mit ´ner feederrute regelmäßig in der brandung sind und das recht erfolgreich.


----------



## Tino (9. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wo steht das? |wavey:



In deinem Gesicht wenn sie gebrochen ist.

Für geübte Werfer mit Dampf im Wurf ,kein Problem ne Karpfenrute zu schrotten.
Mit 100 gr. Zum schlenzen reicht sie allemal.

Für 1-2 x im Jahr würd ich für ne Brandungsrute auch 30€ investieren.


----------



## buttweisser (9. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*



Hardy48 schrieb:


> Klaus S.
> das steht nirgends, ist nur meine persönliche Meinung. #t
> Übrigens: Sehe gerade bei Ebay, Balzer ATLANTIC Brandungsrute 420 cm mit Knicklichtendring neu, für 27,99 € incl. Versand. Meine Meinung, für einmal im Jahr ausreichend



Es gibt sicher billige Ruten, mit denen man halbwegs angeln kann, aber von dem Balzer Schwabbelstab rate ich Dir ab. Das Teil wackelt bei geringstem Wind bis ins Mittelteil. D.h., es wackelt eigentlich nur das Mittelteil da es weicher wie die Spitze ist. Das sieht dann so aus, das die obere Hälfte der Rute nur hin-und her schwabbelt. Scheußliches Gerät.


----------



## Kröte (9. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*

Für einen ersten Versuch an der Ostsee gehen Karpfenruten ab 2,5 lbs sicherlich. Nur halt beim werfen nicht voll durchziehen.
So habe ich auch angefangen. |wavey:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (9. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Klar gehen die Ruten auch zum Brandungsangeln. Weit werfen ist schön wenn man es kann aber nicht immer nötig.
> 
> Viel Spaß in Dänemark :m



Sehe ich genauso...

 Für einmal im Jahr würde ich mir auch keine Brandungsrute kaufen und die von Balzer ATLANTIK kenne ich, da würde ich eine Karpfenrute sogar vorziehen...

 Hast du viel Wind mit kräftiger Brandung, dann wirst du mit der Balzer ATLANTIK Brandungsrute genauso wenig etwas wie mit der Karpfenrute...

 Und selbst in der Nordsee werden die meisten Platten gleich in der ersten Rinne gefangen, da reichen teilweise 50m Wurfentfernung...

 Also, je nach Witterung wirst du Angeln können oder nicht. Probiere es aus, bevor du in Billigbrandungsruten investierst, die nicht mehr leisten als die Karpfenruten.

 Viel Spaß in Dänemark


----------



## Klaus S. (9. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*



Tino schrieb:


> In deinem Gesicht wenn sie gebrochen ist.
> 
> Für geübte Werfer mit Dampf im Wurf ,kein Problem ne Karpfenrute zu schrotten.
> Mit 100 gr. Zum schlenzen reicht sie allemal.
> ...



Hab schon paar Brandungsruten (waren wohl doch keine) geschrottet aber noch nie eine Karpfenrute :m:m

Würde eine anständige Karpfenrute mit 3Lbs in 390cm einer 30,- Brandungsrute vorziehen. 

Ein geübter Werfer wirft mit Gefühl und wird die Karpfenruten nicht schrotten |supergri


----------



## buttweisser (9. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Hab schon paar Brandungsruten (waren wohl doch keine) geschrottet aber noch nie eine Karpfenrute :m:m
> 
> Würde eine anständige Karpfenrute mit 3Lbs in 390cm einer 30,- Brandungsrute vorziehen.
> 
> Ein geübter Werfer wirft mit Gefühl und wird die Karpfenruten nicht schrotten |supergri



Ich auch, ist besser als billiger Brandungsschrott. #h


----------



## Tino (11. März 2016)

Klaus S. schrieb:


> Hab schon paar Brandungsruten (waren wohl doch keine) geschrottet aber noch nie eine Karpfenrute :m:m
> 
> Würde eine anständige Karpfenrute mit 3Lbs in 390cm einer 30,- Brandungsrute vorziehen.
> 
> Ein geübter Werfer wirft mit Gefühl und wird die Karpfenruten nicht schrotten |supergri



Mit wievielen Karpfenruten hast du denn anner Ostsee mit 100 gr. Oder mehr, den ganzen Abend geworfen und das bei "normalen" Brandungs Bedingungen um dann noch auf Weite zu kommen, wenn der Fisch NICHT in der ersten Rinne war?
Ordentlich Wind, guter Brandung und vielleicht Seitenströmung ???

Dann kann ich mich mit ner Matchrute anne Ostsee stellen und gefühlvoll werfen.

Ist bei ner 5 aber dann auch kein Brandungsangeln.

Obersupergrins

PS wenn Karpfenruten dafür sooo geeignet sein sollen, warum sieht man keine beim Brandungsangeln ???


----------



## Ra.T (11. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*

Hallo Tino,
dann fahr mal dieses Wochenende nach Westkapelle.
Dort sind jetzt wieder viele Wettstreits, da Tiefsebbe ist.

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, angeln dort viele abwechselnd mit Brandungs- und Feederruten.

mfg
Ralf

OK. Sind im eigentlichen Sinn keine Karpfenruten.


----------



## Andal (11. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*

Die Frage war aber nicht, ob man zum Strandangeln unbedingt Brandungsruten braucht. Sie lautete, ob man es auch mit Karpfenruten probieren kann. Und das muss man mit ja beantworten.

Die meisten dieser "Einmaltäter" gehen eh in den warmen Urlaubsmonaten zu Werke und da ist es völlig egal, womit man sein Krabbenfutter ausbringt. |wavey:


----------



## buttweisser (11. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Frage war aber nicht, ob man zum Strandangeln unbedingt Brandungsruten braucht. Sie lautete, ob man es auch mit Karpfenruten probieren kann. Und das muss man mit ja beantworten.
> 
> Die meisten dieser "Einmaltäter" gehen eh in den warmen Urlaubsmonaten zu Werke und da ist es völlig egal, womit man sein Krabbenfutter ausbringt. |wavey:


Genau so ist es. Zum Probieren und bei ruhigem Wetter mit wenig Strömung reicht ne gute Karpfenrute aus. 

Ich hab auch nicht gleich mit richtigem Brandungsgeschirr angefangen. Das war vor 15 Jahren in Langeland. Das Wetter war zum Boot fahren zu windig und eine Woche nichts tun, kam nicht in die Tüte. Spinnangeln und Brandungsangeln waren die Alternative. Zum Brandungsangeln mußte dann meine 3,30 m Shimano Beastmaster mit einem Wurfgewicht von 50-100 Gramm herhalten und sie hat mir die ersten Dorsche und Butte in der Brandung gebracht. Hab mir damals natürlich eine etwas ruhigere Ecke ausgesucht.

Wenn man aber Blut geleckt hat und angeln in der Brandung geil findet, kommt man nicht daran vorbei, sich richtiges Material zuzulegen.


----------



## hans albers (11. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*

moin


hatte ja im dänemark thread 
schon geantwortet..

das haut schon hin mit der karpfenrute,
(bei wenig wind und leichter strömung)
 allerdings wäre auch mal schön ,
zu erfahren wie lang der stock ist..

??

unter 3,60 m würde ich nicht gehen,
das macht sonst keinen spass.

ach so ,ein tipp für ne billige brandungsrute 
wäre die zebco cool surf...
solider stock aus glasfaser.


----------



## Klaus S. (11. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*

Es geht doch nun wirklich nicht drum ob eine Brandungsrute besser ist sondern dadrum ob man es auch mal mit der Karpfenrute probieren kann.

Ja man kann es wenn das Wetter passt.

@Tino, 
ich war noch nie mit der Karpfenrute in der Brandung #h
Warum sollte ich auch wenn ich doch das ganze passende Gerödel habe :m


----------



## Tino (11. März 2016)

Sicher kann man es probieren,nur sollte man dem TS auch die Nachteile aufzählen.

Dafür, dass du noch nie mit ner Karpfenrute inne Brandung warst,(laut deinem letzten Post) schreibst du aber viel wie sehr sie geeignet sein soll.

Schon komisch ...


Zitat Klaus S 
Hab schon paar Brandungsruten (waren wohl doch keine) geschrottet aber noch nie eine Karpfenrute.

Wenn man noch nie mit ner Karpfenrute in der Brandung war,KANN man sie auch schlecht Schrotten.
Welch Erkenntnisse hier dargeboten werden,verblüffend.

Manche sollten mal abwägen in einem Thema  zu schreiben ,obwohl sie garkeine eigenen Erfahrungen zum Thema vorweisen können.

Für mich ist ne billige Brandungsrute immer noch besser als ne gute Karpfenrute.
Mit der kann ich 200 gr. Werfen bei Wind Brandung und Seitenströmung. 
Bei ner guten Karpfenrute ist es nicht so und ich gehe ein viel zu hohes Risiko ein diese zu Schrotten. 

Bei ner 30€ Brandungsrute ist es mir ziehmlich egal sie Schrotten zu können.


----------



## buttweisser (12. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*

Mensch Tino,

lies doch mal unsere vorherigen Kommentare in Ruhe durch, dann verstehst Du vielleicht, was wir meinen. Ist doch nicht so schwer.

Glaubst Du denn wirklich, dass sich ein Neu-Brandungsangler irgendwelches Brandungsangelzeug kauft, nur um mal zu probieren wie es denn so geht an der Küste? 

Das ist totaler Quatsch und rausgeschmissenes Geld. Zum Probieren reichen die beschriebenen Ruten 100%ig aus. 

Ob dieser Angler dann ins richtige Brandungsangeln einsteigt und denkt, mit knüppelharten Ruten die er noch nicht bedienen kann, ist er der Brandungsmann, oder ob er Durchschnittsruten kauft und dabei ebenfalls Spaß am Angeln hat, ist doch jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (12. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*

Wäre auch interessant  mit welcher Schnur gefischt wird ?


----------



## Klaus S. (12. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*

@Tino,
warum sollte ich nicht sagen das es geht wenn ich schon mehrere mit Karpfenruten am Wasser gesehen habe und diese auch Fisch hatten. Muss ich erst mit einen Gewehr töten um sagen zu können das es geht?

Es geht nicht um die Frage Brandungsrute oder Karpfenrute sondern nur um die Karpfenrute.

Was verstehst du an der Frage nicht? |kopfkrat


----------



## Mücke1978 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Brandungsangeln mit Karpfenrute ?*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Zum Probieren und bei ruhigem Wetter mit wenig Strömung reicht ne gute Karpfenrute aus.



Da schließe ich mich an. Für mal probieren geht's doch. Die Fische sind meist im Herbst und im Frühjahr dichter am Ufer. Und kommen nachts auch mal sehr sehr dicht.


----------

